# Fencing needs 11/8/2010



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Starting up again the "Topic of the Week"

Here we will discuss fencing needs. Each breed of goat and situation will require different fencing. *So be sure to note the breed of goat at the very least when discussion what has worked for you.*

Questions to get your started.

What fencing type did you chose?
did you have to replace your fencing - why or why not?
are you happy with your fencing choice?
How much did you fence in? has this been adequate for you herd size? did you wish you had fenced in more or less? 
If you could do it all over again would you do anything differently?
where did you purchase your fencing? 
Electric? Wire or netting?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*What fencing type did you chose?*

Originally, we went with field fencing. We've also used cattle panel, chainlink, and now electric fencing.

*Did you have to replace your fencing - why or why not?*

Yes, several times. The field fencing is hard to stretch properly, sags, and we had goats going under it. Chain link is good but needs lots of posts. Cattle panel is GREAT but expensive. For smaller goats, it has to have wire over the bottom.

*Are you happy with your fencing choice?*

Originally, no. Field fencing did not serve us well. Now with four strands of electric wire, powered by a 50mile charger, I am VERY happy.

*How much did you fence in? has this been adequate for you herd size? did you wish you had fenced in more or less?*

We started with a small pen. Which went to a slightly bigger pen. Which then was a bigger pen. Now our whole properly is nearly fenced. A tip..might as well go as big as you can to BEGIN with.

*If you could do it all over again would you do anything differently?*

Go with electric to begin with and fence the entire property to BEGIN with.

*Where did you purchase your fencing?*

Lowes and Tractor Supply

*Electric? Wire or netting?*

Wire. Four strands. Six strands for the bucks. A very power, low impedance, 50 mile charger.

*What breeds of goat?*

Nigerian, Nubian, Miniature Nubians at the moment.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*What fencing type did you chose?*
At first, 5' feild fencing (welded). It was terrible, the Boers would rub on it and break the fence to bits! 
Now If I use field fencing, I use woven, much better! 
By far, hog panels are the best for boers, but 16' and 32" is $45 ea!

*did you have to replace your fencing - why or why not?*
The welded wire needed annual repair, the woven doesn't if you stretch it properly. 
Hog panels are pretty much indestructible

*are you happy with your fencing choice?*
Yes, I love hog panels, they're easy to move, use t-posts and are strong, they can also be used to make feeders for round bales.

*How much did you fence in? has this been adequate for you herd size? did you wish you had fenced in more or less? *
When I only had 5 goats, it was more like a 25'x150' run, I added two more pens of this size onto the existing ones. Then last year we fenced a 220'x175' pen, and another 200'x75' pen (using hog panels) I always wish they had more room, we plan on fencing in an entire acre behind us. I have 19 at present and they have lots of room!

*If you could do it all over again would you do anything differently?*
not to use welded wire!

*where did you purchase your fencing? *
hardware store

*Electric? Wire or netting?*
If I could use electric, i'd say netting, it's more expensive but keeps them in


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*What fencing type did you chose?*

I have two dairy does (Nubian and S. Saanen). We started out with chainlink because we had some on the property. When we expanded the pen the first time, we bought welded wire. It was NOT a good idea. We fenced their pasture with no-climb horse fencing...very expensive but given the area we have it is great.

*
did you have to replace your fencing - why or why not?*

We had to replace the welded wire almost immediately. One goat is a climber and she literally just put too much weight on the fencing. The other leans and rubs up against it and the fencing started to bow out where she did that. Total disaster...NOT good goat fencing. They tore it to shreds in about 3 months.

*are you happy with your fencing choice?*

I love the field fencing because it is super sturdy, and the chain link has been great but I find that the bottom comes un-woven leading to loose, pokey sections that I periodically have to re-weave or simply cut off. Definitely a hassle and can be dangerous - had a goat get an eyelid caught on a loose piece of chainlink we were removing...very gross!

*How much did you fence in? has this been adequate for you herd size? did you wish you had fenced in more or less? *

We only have a half acre and the goats are on about a quarter of that so they barely get an eighth of an acre to themselves. Given I only have two goats it is more than enough room for them.

However I have "expanded" their space twice, doubling it both times.

*If you could do it all over again would you do anything differently?*

Yes! First I wish I had given them the room they have now originally, as then we could have done all the fencing at once rather than in three separate projects. Secondly, the biggest issue we are facing at the moment is that the field fencing is hard to secure to the metal poles used for the chain link. We couldn't afford to replace the metal posts with wooden ones (which make the field fencing much more secure) so there are some funky connections.

It works, however, and is very secure and safe.

*where did you purchase your fencing? *

All of our materials were purchased at the local Home Depot.
*
Electric? Wire or netting?*

No electric fencing here. The area is so small and the goat pen is in our already fenced yard so even if they escape their pen they are still on our property and secured behind concrete walls.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*What fencing type did you chose?*
On my dads farm it is woven field fence, at my house it is Cattle panels. We raise Boer goats

*did you have to replace your fencing - why or why not?*
I have had to expand twice at my house because I keep getting sucked into buying new goats, I am already planning on expanding again.
*
are you happy with your fencing choice?*
Yes I am happy with it because it has help up really well and everything is easy to move at my house. They did find a spot to get under the woven field fence at my dads.

*How much did you fence in? has this been adequate for you herd size? did you wish you had fenced in more or less?*
At my dads they have 2 1/2 acres and at my moms its only about 48'x48' but I want to double that this year. They have more then enough space at my dads. Once I wean the kids and they are all thats left at my house we have plenty of space for the kids but with the moms it is not going to be big enough.

*If you could do it all over again would you do anything differently?*
I would over due the fenceing space because I have an addictive personality and I should have known I would buy more.
*
where did you purchase your fencing?*
All the posts came from my dads from out last farm that he ripped all the fences out. The panels came from random places and I haven't paid for any of them luckly.

*Electric? Wire or netting?*
Wire


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

please dont forget to add your breed of goat with your posts not everyone knows who breeds/raises what. 

thanks


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

What fencing type did you chose?

We have a lovely sampling of random fences at our new place-- we went with primarily electric at the old place, though. Here, we have woven wire field fence, 42" tall, with a strand of barbed wire running about 1" from the ground on both sides (keeps the goaties from laying against it and squishing it out, and the dogs/coyotes/etc from diggin under). We also have a strand of hotwire about chest high to most of our goats (I actually have no idea how high it is in inches) and a strand running right along the top. 

did you have to replace your fencing - why or why not?

We are slowly but surely replacing all the old fencing, and we are adding the barbed wire where we didn't install it first. 

are you happy with your fencing choice?

yes-- it works well to keep all the critters around here in.

How much did you fence in? has this been adequate for you herd size? did you wish you had fenced in more or less?

Currently we have our four acre pasture done, as well as sections of perimeter. Eventually we plan to fence in a 25 acre (more or less square) and the inner setions (picture a square with a small circle in the middle-- and five sections coming off of that.)

If you could do it all over again would you do anything differently?

Again, the barbed wire. It is low enough that nothing gets caught up in it, and it really saves the dogs and coyotes from digging in. 

where did you purchase your fencing?

Orscheln

Electric? Wire or netting?

Both!


We have Fullblood and percentage Boers, two Nubians, two LaManchas, a Saanen cross, a pygmy, and a few alpacas, a few cattle, a few horses, poultry, and LGDs. This system works well for it all, so far.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We have 4 Nigerian dwarf goats.

*What fencing type did you chose?*
Our property was already fenced with 4' chainlink. We closed off a corner with 4 foot 2"x4" Red Brand welded wire. Posts 12 or 15 feet apart.

*did you have to replace your fencing - why or why not?*
Not yet. We've only had goats a little over a year. They do bend the welded wire outward at rubbing height. I think the solution to this is to secure it to the posts better. We have yet to see how long it will last, but it seems to be holding up well.
The chainlink hasn't been affected at all.

*are you happy with your fencing choice?*
Yes, very. The goats never get out.

*How much did you fence in? has this been adequate for you herd size? did you wish you had fenced in more or less?*
About 1/2 acre of woods and brush. It's plenty of space for the herd size, but there's not enough available brush. I wish we could fence in enough to feed them through the winter, but our property is small.

*If you could do it all over again would you do anything differently?*
Ideally, fence in about 5 or 10 times as much as I thought I'd need, for two reasons. One, the goats eat it down pretty fast, and two, the herd grows (whether you planned on it from the beginning or not! :wink: ). Again, though, we have a small property, so this wouldn't be practicable.

*where did you purchase your fencing?*
Lowes.

*Electric? Wire or netting?*
No electric.


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

We have 1 buck and 4 does. Alpines and a boer. 

Type of fencing: We have some hog/cattle panels, some board and some electric.. All the fencing has at least 1-2 strands electric on the inside to keep them off of it. We use landscaping timbers for most of our posts.. 

Replacing: One of our small pens has 4 strands electric only.. not a good choice in the winter (grounds out so fence isn't very hot). Replace posts every 5-6 years or so. My small pens are panels (hog panels we use 2x4 or 2x6's on the top). These are by far the best.. 

Happy with fencing?? Very happy for the most part. Then small areas with electric only need to be updated to hog panels. 

Size?? we have small pens and then 2-3 acre sections in all electric. Works good, as goats don't venture out into the larger areas in the deep snow. 

do it again?? We would probably do more panels and wood.. expensive though. 

Purchases: Menards, Fleet Farm

Electric?? Yes, wire and tape.. works for goat, horses and keeps unwanted critters out.. Keeps everyone off of the fences so less wear and tear. Need to make sure your ground is good.. brush/grass cleared from around fence line.


----------

